# Bin Cage Shopping List



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

I thought i would make this to show what you need for a mouse/mice Bin Cage
-The Bin (Preferably A Clear Plastic Container(Minimum of 45 Litres))
- If you are uncomfortable with leaving the Lid off then purchase Mesh to place on the lid as ventilation
-The Base layer (Wood Shavings,Shredded Plain Paper (Not Carefresh))
-Water (Water bottle can be attached via Suckers or A metal Wire/Cable Tie)
-Toys/Wheel - A good variety of toys, chew toys (Wooden) and a good solid wheel
-Housing A good Solid Mouse/Hamster Hidey where the mouse can feel safe and secure
-Food - A good solid food bowl that is difficult to tip , a good Food mixture

Bin cages are great as they are cheap, provide easy access and visibility to see your mice, they are sturdy and there is plenty of room for your mouse/mice!

Please leave a comment to help out if i missed anything!!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

A mesh lid should probably be a must. lol My girls find a way out if I leave the lid off for too long. They climb the water bottle or the mesh window that I have on the side of the bin.
I just cut a section out of the bin's lid and added mesh to it and "sewed" it on with wire.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In addition to the mesh (which should be no more than 12" from the bottom in order to get adequate airflow for ammonia reduction), you'll have to decide how you want to attach the mesh, which might require zipties, bolts/nuts, or wire. You'll also need something to cut the open squares and something to drill holes for the attachments.


----------

